# Network Card Installation Help!!!!



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok I have a old IBM w/ Windows 98 and I have a network card and I am wanting to install it. Well I have a network card designed for window 98 and I have the drivers for it, and when I install it, it asked for the window 98 OS CD and I dont have it. Now Is there a way where I can install it and use it without having to use the 98 OS Cd. I have 2 other network cards that I can use. Have any ideas that could solve my problem?

The reason for this is I am trying to enable this computer  to play me with my computer on a lan with COD 1 and Wolf. Enemy Territory.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 28, 2008)

Try canceling out when it asks for the Win 98 CD and see if it still works fine.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 28, 2008)

If it is an OEM install of win 98 try directing the installer to C:\Windows\Options\Cabs.  This is like what i386 is to Win2k/XP.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok I got onto the right track to installing. Now in the process it come to the middle of installation and it ask for Windows 98 Second Edition Cd. Now I dont have that CD, is there any alternatives????
Or what?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 28, 2008)

Do what I suggested, just hit cancel on the dialogue box for the CD and see if it will install ok.


----------

